# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  تخريج حديث :" لا يركب البحر إلا غاز أو حاج أو معتمر ".

## أحمد السكندرى

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


فهذا تخريج أعددته لحديث يذكر في كتب التفاسير و غيرها ، و أرجو من الإخوة الكرام أن يتحفوني بدورهم بالاستدراكات و الفوائد و التعليقات النافعة ، و جزاكم الله خيرا . 




حديث :" لا يركب البحر إلا غاز أو حاج أو معتمر ". 


هذا حديث منكر : 

روي من حديث أبي بكرة و ابن عمر و ابن عمرو رضي الله عنهم :

أولا : حديث أبي بكرة :

أخرجه الحارث بن أبي أسامة في مسنده كما في بغية الباحث (ج 1/ ص 123 / رقم 356 ) فقال : حدثنا الخليل بن زكريا ، ثنا حبيب بن الشهيد ، عن الحسن بن أبي الحسن ، عن أبي بكرة ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يركب البحر إلا غاز أو حاج أو معتمر " .
و هذا إسناد ضعيف جدا ، فيه الخليل بن زكريا الشيباني البصري و هو متروك ، حدث بالبواطيل .

ثانيا : حديث : ابن عمر :

أخرجه البزار في مسنده كما في كشف الأستار (ج 2 / ص 265 / رقم 1668) ، و الفاكهي في أخبار مكة (857) ، و الطوسي في مختصر الأحكام (رقم 1283/ ترقيم جوامع الكلم ) ، و ابن حبان في المجروحين (2/234) ، كلهم من طريق الحسن بن عرفة عن أبو حفص الأبار عن ليث بن أبي سليم عن نافع عن ابن عمر مرفوعا بلفظ :" لا يركب البحر إلا حاج أو غاز أو معتمر " أو بنحوه .
قَالَ الْبَزَّارُ : لا نَعْلَمُ رَوَاهُ عَنْ نَافِعٍ إِلا لَيْثٌ ، وَلا عَنْهُ إِلا أَبُو حَفْصٍ.
قلت : و هذا إسناد ضعيف فيه ليث بن أبي سليم ضعيف مختلط ، و قد أضطرب فيه فرواه مقطوعا من قول مجاهد ، أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف (4/577) قال : حدثنا حفص بن غياث عن ليث عن مجاهد قال : لا يركب البحر إلا حاج أو غاز أو معتمر .
و علقه ابن الجوزي في " التحقيق في مسائل الخلاف " (2/115) فقال :" قال إسماعيل ، عن ليث ، عن مجاهد : " لا يركب البحر إلا حاج , أو معتمر , أو غاز في سبيل الله " .

ثالثا : حديث ابن عمرو : 

حصل اختلاف كبير في إسناده ، سنقوم بتحريره ، و معرفة الراجح ان شاء الله تعالى .
و كلهم رووا هذا الطريق ( طريق عبد الله بن عمرو ) من طريق مطرف بن طريف ، فرواه عنه :

1- إسماعيل بن زكريا :

أخرجه سعيد بن منصور في سننه (2/186 ، رقم 2393) فقال : نا إسماعيل بن زكريا ، عن مطرف ، عن بشر أبي عبد الله ، عن بشير بن مسلم ، عن عبد الله بن عمرو ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يركب البحر إلا حاج ، أو معتمر ، أو غاز في سبيل الله ، فإن تحت البحر نارا ، وتحت النار بحرا ، ولا تشترين من ذي ضغطة سلطان شيئا " .
و أختلف عنه ، فرواه عن سعيد بن منصور :

أ*- أبو داود : أخرجه في سننه (3/6 ، رقم 2489)، و من طريقه الجصاص في أحكام القرآن(1/131) ، و البيهقي في البعث و النشور (437) ، و الخطيب البغدادي في تلخيص المتشابه (ج 1 / ص 157) ، و ابن الجوزي في التحقيق في مسائل الخلاف (2/115) .
قلت : فذكر بشر أبي عبد الله ، بين مطرف ، و بشير .

ب*- محمد بن صالح : أخرجه الفاكهي في أخبار مكة (858) فقال : حدثنا محمد بن صالح , قال : ثنا سعيد بن منصور , قال : ثنا إسماعيل بن زكريا ، عن مطرف ، عن خالد بن أبي مسلم ، عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما , قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يركب البحر إلا حاج أو معتمر أو غاز " .
قلت : و ذكر خالد بن أبي مسلم هاهنا منكر و غريب ، إذ يروي سعيد بن منصور هذا الحديث عن إسماعيل بن زكريا ، عن مطرف ، عن بشر أبي عبد الله .

ت*- محمد بن علي الصائغ المكي : أخرجه الطبراني (أظنه في المعجم الكبير – الجزء المفقود ) فقال : حدثنا محمد بن علي الصائغ المكي ، قال : حدثنا سعيد بن منصور ، قال : حدثنا إسماعيل بن زكريا ، عن مطرف بن طريف ، عن بشير أبي عبد الله ، عن عبد الله بن عمرو ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تركب البحر إلا حاجا أو معتمرا أو غازيا في سبيل الله ، فان تحت البحر نارا ، أو تحت النار بحرا ، ولا تشتر من ذي ضغطة من سلطان شيئا" . و من طريقه المزي في تهذيب الكمال (4/174) ، ثم قال : رواه عن سعيد بن منصور ، فوافقناه فيه بعلو. إلا أنه زاد في إسناده : عن بشر أبي عبد الله ، بين مطرف وبشير.
قلت : و أخرجه أيضا الخطيب البغدادي في تلخيص المتشابه (ج 1 / ص 157) ، ثم قال : مثل حديث أبي داود سواء ولم يذكر في إسناده بشير بن مسلم ، و قال أيضا : وهكذا رواه هلال بن العلاء الرقي ، وجعفر بن محمد القانسي الرملي ، عن سعيد .

ث*- أحمد بن الهيثم الشعراني وأحمد بن بشر المرثدى : أخرجه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى (6/18 ، رقم 10862) فقال : وأخبرنا أبو الحسن بن عبدان أخبرنا أحمد بن عبيد الصفار حدثنا أحمد بن الهيثم الشعراني وأحمد بن بشر المرثدى قالا حدثنا سعيد بن منصور حدثنا إسماعيل بن زكريا عن مطرف عن بشير أبى عبد الله عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال : قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- :« لا يركب البحر إلا حاج أو معتمر أو غازي في سبيل الله فإن تحت البحر نارا وتحت النار بحر ». وقال :« لا يشتر من ذي ضغطة سلطان شيئا ». لفظ حديث الشعراني.
وقد قيل عن سعيد بن منصور بهذا الإسناد عن بشر أبى عبد الله عن بشير بن مسلم عن عبد الله بن عمرو.
قلت : فلم يذكر بشر بن أبي عبد الله .

ج*- أبو حاتم الرازي : أخرجه الديلمي في مسنده كما في اللآليء المصنوعة للسيوطي ( ؟ ) ، فقال : أنبأنا أبى وحمد ابن نصر ، قالا : أنبأنا أبو الفرج البجلي ، حدثنا أبو بكر بن لال ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن حدان الجلاب ، حدثنا أبو حاتم الرازي ، حدثنا سعيد ، عن إسماعيل بن زكريا ، عن مطرف ، عن بشير بن مسلم ، عن عبد الله بن عمرو ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " تحت البحر نار وتحت النار بحر وتحت البحر نار " .
قلت : فلم يذكر بشر بن عبد الله .

2- صالح بن عمر :
أخرجه الخطيب البغدادي في تلخيص المتشابه (ج 1 / ص 157 – 158) ، و أخرجه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى (6/18 ، رقم 10861) من طريق صَالِحُ بْنُ عُمَرَ ، عَنْ مُطَرِّفٍ ، عَنْ بَشِيرِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو مرفوعا .
و لفظ الخطيب : " لا يَرْكَبِ الْبَحْرَ إِلا حَاجٌّ ، أَوْ مُعْتَمِرٌ ، أَوْ غَازٍ ، فَإِنَّ تَحْتَ الْبَحْرِ نَارًا ، وَتَحْتَ النَّارِ بَحْرًا ، وَتَحْتَ الْبَحْرِ نَارًا ، وَلا يَشْتَرِيَنَّ امْرُؤٌ مُسْلِمٌ مِنْ مَالِ امْرِئٍ مُسْلِمٍ ذِي ضُغْطَةٍ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ " ،
و لفظ البيهقي : « لا يركبن رجل بحرا إلا غازيا أو معتمرا أو حاجا فإن تحت البحر نارا وتحت النار بحر وتحت البحر نار ولا يشترى مال امرئ مسلم فى ضغطة ».
قَالَ حَمَّادٌ ( أي ابن المؤمل المؤدب ): قَالَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ : قَالَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ : هَذَا حَدِيثٌ غَرِيبٌ .

قلت : و قد رواه سعيد بن سليمان عن إسماعيل ابن زكريا وصالح بن عمر معا ، أخرجه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى (4/334) ، و لم يذكر بشر هذا ، ثم قال البيهقي بصيغة التمريض : وقيل فيه عن مطرف عن بشر أبي عبد الله عن بشير بن مسلم عن عبد الله بن عمرو .

3- عبد الرحيم بن سليمان " : أخرجه أبي عثمان البحيري في الثاني من فوائده (رقم 37/ ترقيم جوامع الكلم ) ، و الخطيب في تلخيص المتشابه ( ج 1/ ص 156 – 157 ) كلاهما من طريق عبد الرحيم بن سليمان ، عن مطرف بن طريف ، عَنْ بَشِيرِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو مرفوعا بلفظ : " لا يركبن رجل بحرا إلا حاجا أو معتمرا أو مجاهدا في سبيل الله ، فإن تحت البحر نارا ، وتحت النار بحرا ، وتحت البحر نارا " ، و في رواية بزيادة : " ولا يشربن امرؤ مسلم من مال امرئ مسلم ذي ضغطة من سلطان " .
قلت : فلم يذكر بشر أبي عبد الله .

4- الليث بن سعد : 
قال الخطيب في تلخيص المتشابه (1/158) : أنا أبو الحسن محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الله التميمي ، في كتابه إلينا من الكوفة ، قال : أنا جعفر بن محمد بن عمرو الأحمسي ، ثنا أبو حصين محمد بن الحسين الوادعي ، ثنا محمد بن عبيد ، نا قبيصة ، عن ليث ، عن مطرف ، عن بشير بن مسلم الكندي ، أنه بلغه ، عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص مرفوعا : " لا يركب البحر إلا غاز ، أو معتمر ، أو حاج ، فإن تحت البحر نارا ، وتحت النار بحرا ، وتحت البحر نارا " . 
قلت : و لم يذكر بشر أبي عبد الله .

خلاصة تحرير الخلاف :
أن بشر أبي عبد الله هذا لم يذكر إلا في رواية سعيد بن منصور في سننه ، و لم يروه عنه إلا أبو داود عن سعيد في سننه ، و من روى من طريقه .
أما الثقات (محمد بن علي الصائغ المكي و هلال بن العلاء الرقي ، وجعفر بن محمد القانسي الرملي ، وأحمد بن بشر المرثدى و أبو حاتم الرازي ) ، فرووه عن سعيد بدون ذكر لبشر هذا .
و لعل سعيد بن منصور وهم فيه مرة فثبته في سننه ، و رواه عنه أبو داود ، فأن بشر أبي عبد الله ، يتضح أنه ناتج عن تصحيف و وهم ، فأنه قد يكون بشر هو بشير نفسه ، فصحف ، ثم ذكر مرة أخرى كشيخ لبشر هذا في هذا الحديث ، و الله أعلم .

و فيه علل :

1- جهالة بشير بن مسلم أبو عبد الله الكندي : و قال البخاري : " و لم يصح حديثه " ، قال مسلمة بن قاسم الاندلسي : " مجهول " ، و قال ابن حجر في التقريب :" مجهول " . 

2- الانقطاع بين بشير هذا و عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما : قال العراقي في تخريج الاحياء (2/86) : " أخرجه أبو داود من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو وقيل إنه منقطع " .
كشف لنا هذا الانقطاع البخاري في التاريخ الكبير (2/104) بشير بن مسلم الكندي عن رجل عن عبد الله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال لا يركب البحر إلا حاج أو معتمر أو غاز قاله لنا محمد بن صباح سمع صالح بن عمر سمع مطرفا وقال لي أبو الربيع ثنا إسماعيل بن زكريا عن مطرف حدثني بشير أبو عبد الله الكندي عن عبد الله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم الله عليه وسلم ولم يصح حديثه وقال أبو حمزة عن مطرف عن بشير أبي عبد الله عن عبد الله بن عمرو .
و ذكر الخطيب في التلخيص (1/158) كذلك من رواية الليث بن سعد ، أن بشير بن مسلم رواه بلاغا عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما .

3- جهالة بشر أبي عبد الله : و الراجح عندي أنه من وهم الرواة ، ليس أكثر .

4- الاضطراب : فقد اضطرب فيه بشير بن مسلم أبو عبد الله الكندي ، فرواه تارة معنعنا عن عبد الله بن عمرو ، و تارة عن رجل عن عبد الله بن عمرو ، و تارة بلاغا عن عبد الله بن عمرو ، و كذلك أعله المنذري في مختصر سنن أبو داود ( ؟ ) .

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

أحسنت أحسنت
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك
تخريج مفيد ومرتب ومهذب وواضح ويشرح النفس

وإن ظهرت لي إضافات أو ملاحظات سوف أضيفها إن شاء الله تعالى

.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

أحسنت نفع الله بك  .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

ما أنا الا تلميذكم ، فمنكم تعلمت ، و جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## السكران التميمي

وفقك الله أيها الأخ المبارك العزيز (أحمد).. ونعم الاختيار لدراسة هذا الحديث فعلاً.

ولعلي من خلال هذا الاختيار لهذا الحديث أن أتطفل على موضوعك وأحشر نفسي فيه ببعض التعليقات المتممات لما أحسنتم بطرحه وتوضيحه حول هذا الحديث.

·       فأبدأ أولاً بحديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص:
فهذا الحديث بهذا السند ضعيفٌ جداً لا يصح الاحتجاج به ولا يثبت؛ وفيه من العلل:
- [بشير بن مسلم الكندي]:  مجهول لا يعرف. (وقد أشرت أنت إلى هذا)
كما أنه لم يسمع من عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص.. فحديثه عنه منقطع. (وقد أشرت أنت إلى هذا)
وما أشار إليه الإمام البخاري من الواسطة بين بشير الكندي وعبد الله بن عمرو؛ يؤيده ما أشار إليه الليث بن سعد في طريقه لما قال في رواية بشير بن مسلم الكندي: (أنه بلغه عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص..).
وهذا هو الصحيح = أن بشيراً لم يسمع من عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص.
-الاضطراب في سنده. (وقد أشرت أنت إلى هذا)
-الاختلاف والوهم الخاطئ في إقحام بشر أبي عبد الله في السند؛ وجعله راوٍ آخر. والصحيح الصواب أنهما شخص واحد؛ ووهمَ من جعلهما اثنان. (وقد ألمحت أنت إلى هذا)
فقد أتى عند الإمام البخاري ما يفيد هذا، بل هو  الأقوى والأقرب لمن تتبع طرق الحديث عن عبد الله بن عمرو، فقد رواه عن مطرف الرواة لم يفرق بينهما إلا أبو داود؛ ومحمد بن علي بن زيد في رواية.. بينما بقية الرواة جعلاه راوٍ واحد فلم يفرقا.

-قال الإمام أحمد فيما رواه عنه أحمد بن إبراهيم الموصلي بعد روايته لهذا الحديث: (هذا حديث غريب).
-وقال البخاري عن بشير بعد أن روى حديثه: (ولم يصح حديثه).
-وقال النووي: (وضعف أبو داود هذا الحديث وقال: رواته مجهولون).
-وقال ابن عبد البر: (وهو حديث ضعيف مظلم الإسناد، لا يصححه أهل العلم بالحديث، لأن رواته مجهولون لا يعرفون).
-وقال الخطابي: (ضعفوا إسناده).
-وقال ابن دقيق العيد: (اختلف في إسناده).
-وقال ابن الملقن: (ضعيف باتفاق الأئمة).

والخلاصة: لا يثبت عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص في هذا الباب شيء.. وكل ما ورد عنه في ذلك باطل لا يصح.

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخي أبا عصام على زوائد فوائدك ، و نفع بك .

----------


## السكران التميمي

هذا العشم بكم أخي الحبيب؛ ويعلم الله تعالى أننا نحبكم فيه، وما أطرحه هنا معكم ليس إلا مجرد تعليقات متممات فقط ليس لها علاقة بنقد شخصكم وعملكم إطلاقاً لا من بعيد ولا من قريب، فإن أمر هذا الحديث يهمني، فوجدتك قد فتحت بابه؛ فجزاك الله عني خير الجزاء أيها الأخ الغالي.

· أما حديث عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب:
فيروى عنه من طريقين:
1) طريق عمر بن عبد الرحمن الأبار، عن ليث بن أبي سليم، عن نافع، عنه. (مرفوع)
قال الطوسي _ متعجلاً _: (حسن صحيح غريب).
2) طريق جعفر بن سليمان، عن ليث بن أبي سليم، عن مجاهد، عنه. (موقوف)

والصواب أنه موقوف على عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما، ولا يصح رفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ بل هو من قول عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما موقوفاً عليه.
ويؤيد الوجه الموقوف عن ابن عمر؛ ما روي عن مجاهد موقوفاً عليه، والذي أجزم أنه أخذه عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما. فقد روي عنه من طريقين:
1) إسماعيل بن زكريا، عن ليث بن أبي سليم، عنه.
2) حفص بن غياث، عن ليث بن أبي سليم، عنه.

وعلى كلٍ: فالحديث بوجهيه المرفوع والموقوف من جهتيه _ ابن عمر ومجاهد _، لا يصح ولا يثبت، قد اضطرب فيه الليث واختلط كثيراً، وقد عدّ الذهبي هذا الحديث من مناكير الليث بن أبي سليم؛ وذلك لما أن روى من طريقه الوجه المرفوع.
وقال ابن طاهر: (وليث هذا ضعيف الحديث جداً، تركه يحيى القطان، وعبد الرحمن، وأحمد، ويحيى بن معين).

على أنه في ثبوت هذا كله عن ابن عمر نظر، فقد تفرد الليث بنقل هذا الرأي عنه.

----------


## السكران التميمي

· أما حديث أبو بكرة رضي الله عنه:
لا يروى عنه إلا من طريق: الخليل بن زكريا، عن حبيب بن الشهيد، عن الحسن البصري.
[الخليل بن زكريا]: كذاب متهم متروك الحديث.
[الحسن البصري]: في سماعه من أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه شك؛ والأقرب أنه لم يسمع منه، وقد عنعن.

والخلاصة من هذا كله: أن هذا الحديث لا يصح نسبته لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهو حديث باطل لا يثبت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام، بل ولا يصح موقوفاً على غيره أيضاً.

وغايته التحذير من ركوب البحر ّإلا لحاجة.

فتح الله عليك يا شيخ (أحمد) كما فتحت هذا الموضوع.

----------


## رملة الفيفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله
أولا جزاكم الله خيرا على ماطرحتموه من فوائد وأحمد الله سبحانه أن هداني لهذاالموقع الرائع  
فقبل أيام فقط كنت أستمع لحلقة للدكتور زغلول النجار عن الإعجاز العلمي في البحار  
فذكر أن العلم الحديث اكتشف وجود براكين ( نار) تحت البحر وتحت هذه النار بحرا.. إلخ 
ثم استشهد حفظه الله بهذا الحديث  
فأحببت حينها أن أبحث عن نص الحديث وأعلم مدى صحته، فقادني حظي الطيب لهذا الموقع
وهذا الموضوع بالذات  
والخلاصة التي خرجت بها من هذا الموضوع أن الحديث لم يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  
وهنا دار في ذهني تساؤل أتمنى أن أجد له عندكم إجابة 
وهو :
إذا كان الحديث ضعيف كما جاء في التخريج ولم يصح عن النبي عليه الصلاة السلام  
فكيف علم قائل الحديث بهذه المعلومة التي لم تكتشف إلا حديثا ؟؟؟؟؟ 
وفقكم الله لطاعته وجعل عملكم في رضاه

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

نرحب بك أختى الكريمة رملة
هذه الحقيقة حدثنا عنها القرآن عندما أقسَم الله تعالى بالبحر المسجور أي المشتعل، يقول عز وجل: (والبحر المسجور)[الطور: 6].
و انظرى هذا الرابط :
http://www.kaheel7.com/modules.php?n...rticle&sid=105

و هذه صورته :
http://www.livearabictv.net/vb/imgca...3.imgcache.jpg

----------


## ابراهيم الغامدي ابو احمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير 
أسأل الله لكم الفردوس الاعلى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

و اياكم اخي الكريم أبو أحمد

----------


## رملة الفيفي

> نرحب بك أختى الكريمة رملة
> هذه الحقيقة حدثنا عنها القرآن عندما أقسَم الله تعالى بالبحر المسجور أي المشتعل، يقول عز وجل: (والبحر المسجور)[الطور: 6].
> و انظرى هذا الرابط :
> http://www.kaheel7.com/modules.php?n...rticle&sid=105
> 
> و هذه صورته :
> http://www.livearabictv.net/vb/imgca...3.imgcache.jpg


 

وفقك الله أخي الكريم وأجزل لك المثوبة 

وقد بحثت في كثير من التفاسير فوجدت أن هناك اختلاف في معنى المسجور فجلبت بعضها للفائدة.
************************

أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
محمد الأمين بن محمد بن المختار الجنكي الشنقيطي
[ ص: 452 ] وقوله : والبحر المسجور فيه وجهان من التفسير للعلماء . أحدهما أن المسجور هو الموقد نارا ، قالوا : وسيضطرم البحر يوم القيامة نارا ، من هذا المعنى قوله تعالى : ثم في النار يسجرون [ 40 \ 72 ] . 
الوجه الثاني : هو أن المسجور بمعنى المملوء ، لأنه مملوء ماء ، ...........


*************
تفسير القرطبي
والبحر المسجور قال مجاهد : الموقد ; وقد جاء في الخبر : ( إن البحر يسجر يوم القيامة فيكون نارا ) . وقال قتادة : المملوء .....وكذا قال الضحاك وشمر بن عطية ومحمد بن كعب والأخفش بأنه الموقد المحمي بمنزلة التنور ..... 
************
تفسير ابن كثير
وقوله : ( والبحر المسجور ) : قال الربيع بن أنس : هو الماء الذي تحت العرش ، الذي ينزل [ الله ] منه المطر الذي يحيي به الأجساد في قبورها يوم معادها . وقال الجمهور :

هو هذا البحر . واختلف في معنى قوله : ( المسجور ) ، فقال بعضهم : 

المراد أنه يوقد يوم القيامة نارا كقوله : ( وإذا البحار سجرت ) [ التكوير : 6 ]

أي : أضرمت فتصير نارا تتأجج ، محيطة بأهل الموقف . رواه سعيد بن المسيب عن علي بن أبي طالب ، 

وروي عن ابن عباس . وبه يقول سعيد بن جبير ، ومجاهد ، وعبد الله بن عبيد بن عمير وغيرهم . 
وقال العلاء بن بدر : إنما سمي البحر المسجور لأنه لا يشرب منه ماء ، ولا يسقى به زرع ، وكذلك البحار يوم القيامة . كذا رواه عنه ابن أبي حاتم . 
وعن سعيد بن جبير : ( والبحر المسجور ) يعني : المرسل .

وقال قتادة : ( [ والبحر ] المسجور ) المملوء . واختاره ابن جرير ووجهه بأنه ليس موقدا اليوم فهو مملوء . 
وقيل : المراد به الفارغ ، قال الأصمعي عن أبي عمرو بن العلاء ، عن ذي الرمة ، عن ابن عباس في قوله : ( والبحر المسجور ) قال : الفارغ ; خرجت أمة تستسقي فرجعت فقالت : " إن الحوض مسجور " ، تعني : فارغا . رواه ابن مردويه في مسانيد الشعراء . 
[ ص: 430 ] وقيل : المراد بالمسجور : الممنوع المكفوف عن الأرض ; لئلا يغمرها فيغرق أهلها . قاله علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس ، وبه يقول السدي وغيره ،

وعليه يدل الحديث الذي رواه الإمام أحمد ، رحمه الله ، في مسنده ، فإنه قال : 
حدثنا يزيد ، حدثنا العوام ، حدثني شيخ كان مرابطا بالساحل قال : لقيت أبا صالح مولى عمر بن الخطاب فقال : حدثنا عمر بن الخطاب عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " ليس من ليلة إلا والبحر يشرف فيها ثلاث مرات ، يستأذن الله أن ينفضخ عليهم ، فيكفه الله عز وجل " . 
********************
وقال محمد بن جرير الطبري بعد أن أورد كثير من الأقوال في معنى (سجرت)
وأولى الأقوال في ذلك عندي بالصواب قول من قال : معناه : والبحر المملوء المجموع ماؤه بعضه في بعض ، وذلك أن الأغلب من معاني السجر : الإيقاد ، كما يقال : سجرت التنور ، بمعنى : أوقدت ، أو الامتلاء على ما [ ص: 460 ] وصفت ، كما قال لبيد : 

فتوسطا عرض السري وصدعا مسجورة متجاورا قلامها 


وكما قال النمر بن تولب العكلي : 

إذا شاء طالع مسجورة ترى حولها النبع والساسما 
سقتها رواعد من صيف وإن من خريف فلن يعدما 


فإذا كان ذلك الأغلب من معاني السجر ، وكان البحر غير موقد اليوم ، وكان الله - تعالى ذكره - قد وصفه بأنه مسجور ، فبطل عنه إحدى الصفتين ، وهو الإيقاد صحت الصفة الأخرى التي هي له اليوم ، وهو الامتلاء ، لأنه كل وقت ممتلئ . 
******************
وقال البغوي في تفسيره
( والبحر المسجور ) قال محمد بن كعب القرظي والضحاك : يعني الموقد المحمى بمنزلة التنور المسجور ، وهو قول ابن عباس ، وذلك ما روي أن الله تعالى يجعل البحار كلها يوم القيامة نارا فيزاد بها في نار جهنم ، كما قال الله تعالى : " وإذا البحار سجرت " ، ( التكوير - 6 )
وجاء في الحديث عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :

" لا يركبن رجل بحرا إلا غازيا أو معتمرا أو حاجا ، فإن تحت البحر نارا وتحت النار بحرا " . 
وقال مجاهد والكلبي : " المسجور " : المملوء ، يقال : سجرت الإناء إذا ملأته . 
وقال الحسن ، وقتادة ، وأبو العالية : هو اليابس الذي قد ذهب ماؤه ونضب 
وقال الربيع بن أنس : المختلط العذب بالمالح 
******************************  ****************
إذا فكما ترى أخي الكريم فألأقوال كانت مختلفة في معنى السجر ناهيك عن الترتيب الذي ورد في الحديث وهو أن تحت البحر نارا وتحت النار بحرا ........
حتى جاء العلم الحديث وأكد ذلك بما لايدعو مجالا للشك

ألا يدعو هذا للغرابة كيف وجد العلم الحديث تلك المعلومة صحيحة كما جائت في الحديث

رغم أنه لايوجد من المفسرين كإبن عباس وغيره من قال بذلك الترتيب؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ألا يدعم هذا صحة الحديث وأن النهي الذي جاء في فيه قد يكون للكراهة فقط.... 
وأن العلم وغيره قد يكون متوفر في البلاد التي يمكن الوصول إليها دون المرور بالبحار بعكس الحج والعمرة والجهاد الذي قد يكون المسلم مضطرا لركوب البحر ..............

والرابط الذي تفضلت به أخي الفاضل يثبت ماوصل له العلم الحديث وليس هذا ماقصدته 

فقد كان تساؤلي كيف عرف قائل الحديث إذا لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
بهذه المعلومة وبهذا الترتيب والتي لم يثبتها إلا العلم الحديث ؟؟؟؟؟ 

وفقك لله وبارك فيك ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين.

----------


## رملة الفيفي

انظر أخي الكريم كيف أثبت العلم الحديث هذه المعلومة كما جائت في لحديث وهذا ما أثار تساؤلي
http://www.elnaggarzr.com/index.php?...d=83&p=2&cat=6

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

لعلك اختى الكريمة لم تفرقى بين الآيتين

الآية الاولى :
(والبحر المسجور) [الطور: 6]. 
و هو الذي ثبت وجوده يقينا ، و حدثنا عنه القرآن منذ اربعة عشر قرنا 
فهذا هو الاعجاز العلمي في القرآن في هذه المسألة

أما الآية الثانية :
(وإذا البحار سجّرت) [التكوير: 6]، 
و  قال تعالى: (وإذا البحار فجّرت) [الانفطار: 3].

وهذه الآيتان لا تتحدثان عن هذه المعجزة بل تتحدث عن المستقبل
عن مصير بحار الدنيا بأكملها
عندما ياتى يوم القيامة
فتشتعل
ثم تنفجر

و من هنا نعلم حقيقة 
بينما يحدثنا الكتاب المسمى مقدس (والحقيقة أنه مكدس بالخرافات ) عن الأساطير والخرافات ، التى تكاد تصرخ على تحريفه ، و أنه مما عبثت به أيديهم
يحدثنا القرآن عن الحقائق العلمية قبل اربعة عشر قرنا التى لا يزال تكتشف الى اليوم   التى تدل على أنه كتاب الله المعجز ، الذي لايأتيه الباطل من بين يديه و لا من خلفه

أرجو ان يكون قد زال الاشكال ان شاء الله
و لو كان هناك استفسار فانا نرحب به على أى حال

----------


## رملة الفيفي

> لعلك اختى الكريمة لم تفرقى بين الآيتين
> 
> الآية الاولى :
> (والبحر المسجور) [الطور: 6]. 
> و هو الذي ثبت وجوده يقينا ، و حدثنا عنه القرآن منذ اربعة عشر قرنا 
> فهذا هو الاعجاز العلمي في القرآن في هذه المسألة
> 
> أما الآية الثانية :
> (وإذا البحار سجّرت) [التكوير: 6]، 
> ...


 

أخي الفاضل لقد جلبت لك تفسير سورة الطور ولم أتحدث عن غيرها والفرق واضح بين الآيتين 

ولكن ربما أنك لم تفهم ما أردت 

فتساؤلي هو من أين عرف قائل الحديث بهذا الترتيب الذي ذكر ( أن تحت البحر نارا وتحت النار بحرا ...الخ 
والذي أثبته العلم الحديث فقط 
مع أن القرآن لم يذكر ذلك جليا ولا المفسرين الذين فسروا سورة الطور بل اختلفوا حتى في معنى السجر الذي ورد في الآية كما رأيت ناهيك عن الترتيب الذي ورد في الحديث فهذا لم يذكر أصلا عند أحد من المفسرين ممايدلك على أن هذه المعلومة إنما جاءت من عند من لاينطق عن الهوى عليه الصلاة والسلام

وهذا يرجح عندي صحة الحديث لأن الحديث ذكر أمرا كان مجهولا في عهد راوي الحديث فكيف عرفه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟

وللتوضيح أكثر 

الآية ذكرت البحر المسجور ثم فسرها بعض العلماء بوجود النار في البحار ثم جاء العلم الحديث وأكد تلك المعلومة هذا أمر مفروغ منه لاجدال فيه, 

المشكل عندي هو: 
الترتيب الذي ذكر في الحديث فتحت البحر نارا أمر مفروغ منه ولكن أن يعلم قائل ذلك الحديث الذي جزمتم بعدم صحته أن تحت تلك النار بحرا أيضا وتحت البحر نارا هذا والله ما أثار تساؤلي ولايزال ؟؟؟؟؟

أشكر لك حلمك وتجاوبك وفقك الله لكل خير.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> ....فتساؤلي هو من أين عرف قائل الحديث بهذا الترتيب الذي ذكر ( أن تحت البحر نارا وتحت النار بحرا ...الخ 
> والذي أثبته العلم الحديث فقط 
> .....


الأخت الفاضلة
تصحيح الحديث أو تضيعفه يخضع لقواعد علم الحديث وليس للإعجاز العلمي
وقد تظهر نظرية علمية أخرى تبطل ما ذكره أهل الإعجاز المعاصرين

----------


## رملة الفيفي

> الأخت الفاضلة
> تصحيح الحديث أو تضيعفه يخضع لقواعد علم الحديث وليس للإعجاز العلمي
> وقد تظهر نظرية علمية أخرى تبطل ما ذكره أهل الإعجاز المعاصرين


صدقت ولكن هناك أحاديث يعتقد الناس ضعفها ثم إذا تتبع أهل الإختصاص أسانيدها بشكل جيد وجدوها صحيحة والعكس كذلك 

على العموم جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 

ووفقكم للخير

----------


## إسلام سلامة علي جابر

بارك الله فيك يا أحمد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وشكر الله لمشايخنا الكرام
وأنا شاهدت حلقة الدكتور النجار ولم يستقر في نفسي تطابق هذه الحقائق العلمية مع النهي عن ركوب البحر
فالنار التي تحت البحر هي تحت قاع البحر بمسافة فما ضررها على الميت لو مات ووقع في البحر ؟

----------


## على نهج الراشدين

> ت*- محمد بن علي الصائغ المكي : أخرجه الطبراني (أظنه في المعجم الكبير – الجزء المفقود ) فقال : حدثنا محمد بن علي الصائغ المكي ، قال : حدثنا سعيد بن منصور ، قال : حدثنا إسماعيل بن زكريا ، عن مطرف بن طريف ، عن بشير أبي عبد الله ، عن عبد الله بن عمرو ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تركب البحر إلا حاجا أو معتمرا أو غازيا في سبيل الله ، فان تحت البحر نارا ، أو تحت النار بحرا ، ولا تشتر من ذي ضغطة من سلطان شيئا


وجدته في المعجم الكبير للطبراني ح13 وج 14 الذي كان تحقيقه تحت إشرف د سعد بن عبد الله الحميد و د خالد بن عبد الرحمن الجريسي

قال : حدثنا بِشْر بن موسى، ثنا محمَّد بن سعيد الأَصْبَهاني، ثنا عبد الرحيم بن سُلَيمان. 
وحدثنا محمَّد بن علي الصَّائغ المكِّي، ثنا سعيد بن منصور، ثنا إسماعيلُ بن زكريَّا؛ عن مُطَرِّف  ، عن بَشير أبي عبد الله  ، عن عبد الله ابن عَمرو، قال: قال رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لاَ تَرْكَبِ البَحْرَ إلاَّ حَاجًّا، أَوْ مُعْتَمِرًا، أَوْ غَازِيًا في سَبِيلِ اللهِ؛ فَإِنَّ تَحْتَ البَحْرِ نَارٌ ً، وتَحْتَ النَّارِ بَحْرٌ ً ولاَ تَشْتَرِي  مِنْ ذِي ضُغْطَةٍ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ شَيْئًا» .

----------


## بسام الحربي

قَالَ الْمُنْذِرِيُّ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ اضْطِرَابٌ رُوِيَ عَنْ بَشِيرٍ هَكَذَا وَرُوِيَ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ بَلَغَهُ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو وَرُوِيَ عَنْهُ عَنْ رَجُلٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو وَقِيلَ غَيْرُ ذَلِكَ
وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ رُوَاتُهُ مَجْهُولُونَ وَذَكَرَهُ الْبُخَارِيُّ فِي تَارِيخِهِ وَذَكَرَ لَهُ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ وَذَكَرَ اضْطِرَابَهُ وَقَالَ لَمْ يَصِحَّ حَدِيثُهُ
وَقَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ وَقَدْ ضَعَّفُوا إِسْنَادَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ.اهـ  عون الممعبود 7\120

وقال ابن عبد البر ((التمهيد)) 1\239
 وَرُوِيَ مِنْ حديث عبد الله ابن عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِي عَنِ النَّبِيِّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَا يَرْكَبُ الْبَحْرَ رَجُلٌ إِلَّا غَازِيًا أَوْ حَاجًّا أَوْ مُعْتَمِرًا فَإِنَّ تَحْتَ الْبَحْرِ نَارًا وَهُوَ حَدِيثٌ ضَعِيفٌ مُظْلِمُ الْإِسْنَادِ لَا يُصَحِّحُهُ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ بِالْحَدِيثِ لِأَنَّ رُوَاتَهُ مَجْهُولُونَ لَا يُعْرَفُونَ 
وَحَدِيثُ أُمِّ حَرَامٍ هَذَا يَرُدُّهُ وَفِيمَا رَوَاهُ يَعْلَى بْنُ شَدَّادٍ عَنْ أُمِّ حَرَامٍ كِفَايَةٌ فِي رَدِّهِ وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا حَفْصُ بْنُ غِيَاثٍ عَنْ لَيْثٍ عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ قَالَ لَا يَرْكَبُ الْبَحْرَ إِلَّا حَاجٌّ أَوْ مُعْتَمِرٌ أَوْ غَازٍ وَأَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ يُجِيزُونَ رُكُوبَ الْبَحْرِ فِي طَلَبِ الْحَلَالِ إِذَا تَعَذَّرَ الْبَرُّ وَرَكِبَ الْبَحْرَ فِي حِينٍ يَغْلِبُ عَلَيْهِ فِيهِ السُّكُونُ وَفِي كُلِّ مَا أَبَاحَهُ اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يَحْظُرْهُ عَلَى حَدِيثِ أُمِّ حَرَامٍ وَغَيْرِهِ إِلَّا أَنَّهُمْ يَكْرَهُونَ رُكُوبَهُ فِي الِاسْتِغْزَارِ مِنْ طَلَبِ الدُّنْيَا وَالِاسْتِكْثَا  رِ مِنْ جَمْعِ الْمَالِ وَبِاللَّهِ التَّوْفِيق. اهــ
قلت: حديث ام الحرام هو
قال ابن عبد البر حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَكْرٍ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَكَّارٍ الْعَيْشِيُّ حَدَّثَنَا مَرْوَانُ أَخْبَرَنَا هِلَالُ بْنُ مَيْمُونٍ الزَّمْلِيُّ عَنْ يَعْلَى بْنِ شَدَّادٍ عَنْ أُمِّ حَرَامٍ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ الْمَائِدُ فِي الْبَحْرِ الَّذِي يُصِيبُهُ الْقَيْءُ لَهُ أَجْرُ شَهِيدٍ وَالْغَرِقُ لَهُ أَجْرُ شَهِيدَيْن. اهــ

وقال العيني ((عمدة القارئ)) 14\87:
قلت: روى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث ابْن عمر، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لَا يركب الْبَحْر إلاَّ حَاجا أَو مُعْتَمِرًا أَو غازياً، فَإِن تَحت الْبَحْر نَارا، وَتَحْت النَّار بحراً) . قلت: هَذَا حَدِيث ضَعِيف، وَلما رَوَاهُ الْخلال فِي (علله) من حَدِيث لَيْث عَن مُجَاهِد عَن عبد الله بن عمر يرفعهُ، قَالَ: قَالَ ابْن معِين: هَذَا عَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مُنكر. أهــ


قال البزار ((كشف الأستر)) 2\265
قَالَ الْبَزَّارُ: لا نَعْلَمُ رَوَاهُ عَنْ نَافِعٍ إِلا لَيْثٌ، وَلا عَنْهُ إِلا أَبُو حَفْصٍ.اهــ

وقال البوصيري ((اتهاف الخيرة المهرة)) 3\157
رَوَاهُ الْحَارِثُ بْنُ أَبِي أُسَامَةَ عَنِ الْخَلِيلِ بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ.
قال الطبراني: لا يروى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا بهذا الإسناد. ميزان الاعتدال 3\422
قلت:يريد حديث ابن عمر.

وضعفه الالباني في الجامع 14485 و الارواء 991  والضعيفة  478 و 479  وانظر ضعيف ابي دواد الام 429
قال الألباني رحمه الله في "إرواء الغليل" (4/169) : " اتفق الأئمة على تضعيفه "

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

> وجدته في المعجم الكبير للطبراني ح13 وج 14 الذي كان تحقيقه تحت إشرف د سعد بن عبد الله الحميد و د خالد بن عبد الرحمن الجريسي
> 
> قال : حدثنا بِشْر بن موسى، ثنا محمَّد بن سعيد الأَصْبَهاني، ثنا عبد الرحيم بن سُلَيمان. 
> وحدثنا محمَّد بن علي الصَّائغ المكِّي، ثنا سعيد بن منصور، ثنا إسماعيلُ بن زكريَّا؛ عن مُطَرِّف ، عن بَشير أبي عبد الله ، عن عبد الله ابن عَمرو، قال: قال رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لاَ تَرْكَبِ البَحْرَ إلاَّ حَاجًّا، أَوْ مُعْتَمِرًا، أَوْ غَازِيًا في سَبِيلِ اللهِ؛ فَإِنَّ تَحْتَ البَحْرِ نَارٌ ً، وتَحْتَ النَّارِ بَحْرٌ ً ولاَ تَشْتَرِي مِنْ ذِي ضُغْطَةٍ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ شَيْئًا» .


جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم نهج الراشدين ، و الحمد لله الذي أصدق ظني .

و جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الكريم بسام على الاضافة القيمة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم.
وهل ورد مسندا صحيحا بلفظ: "أن الله يجعل البحار يوم القيامة نارا يسجر بها جهنم" ؟
لا إخال ذلك!
ولعلي أحرره في وقت لاحق بإذن الله.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ما رواه أبو داود (2489) عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (لَا يَرْكَبُ الْبَحْرَ إِلَّا حَاجٌّ أَوْ مُعْتَمِرٌ أَوْ غَازٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ، فَإِنَّ تَحْتَ الْبَحْرِ نَارًا ، وَتَحْتَ النَّارِ بَحْرًا) . 
قال الألباني رحمه الله في: (إرواء الغليل): (4/169): (اتفق الأئمة على تضعيفه).
ومما ورد في ركوب البحر: ما روى أحمد (20767) عَنْ أَبِي عِمْرَانَ الْجَوْنِيِّ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي بَعْضُ أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَغَزَوْنَا نَحْوَ فَارِسَ، فَقَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (مَنْ رَكِبَ الْبَحْرَ عِنْدَ ارْتِجَاجِهِ فَمَاتَ فَقَدْ بَرِئَتْ مِنْهُ الذِّمَّةُ) صححه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة (828).
وهو يفيد المنع من ركوب البحر عند هيجانه واضطرابه، ويفهم منه: جواز ركوبه عند عدم هيجانه.
قال الحافظ في الفتح: (ونقل ابن عبد البر أنه يحرم ركوبه عند ارتجاجه اتفاقًا).
وقال الشوكاني في: (نيل الأوطار): (4/343): (والحديث يدل على عدم جواز ركوب البحر في أوقات اضطرابه).

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> بارك الله فيكم


آمين.

----------


## وطني الجميل

هل يصح أثر عبد الله بن عمرو أن [تحت البحر نار ] ؟!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> هل يصح أثر عبد الله بن عمرو أن [تحت البحر نار ] ؟!


لا يصح

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله ورفع قدركم وأعلى منزلتكم بالعلم النافع 
بالنسبة لتخريج الأخ الفاضل بارك الله في علمه فتخريج نافع ماتع 
ولاثراء المبحث :
ينبغي ان يتطرق الى من تكلم على الحديث تصحيحا وتضعيفا ومناقشة اراء أهل العلم المحققين 
ثانيا هناك بعض الروايات لم يتطرق لها الباحث الفاضل 
ثالثا بالنسبة للدكتور زغلول النجار وفقه الله كثيرا ما يتطرق لمثل هذه الاحاديث بلا تتبع لمروياتها واسانيدها وهو جماع حواش يجمع ما هب ودب 
رابعا لم يتطرق الباحث للمتابعات والشواهد ولعل ذلك أصبح ممكنا بعد توفر الوسائل الحديثة 
رابعا  جزى الله الاخوة على النصائح التي قدمت للباحث

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

النهي عن ركوب البحر ورد مسندا بروايات صحيحة ثابتة عند هيجانه وهو في الصحيح . 
وورد حديث " البحر هو جهنم " حسنه بعض أهل العلم

----------


## وطني الجميل

بارك الله فيكم نريد توضيح علة أثر عبد الله بن عمرو أن تحت البحر نار

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم نريد توضيح علة أثر عبد الله بن عمرو أن تحت البحر نار


قال البخاري: (ليس هذا الحديث بصحيح)، وقال أبو دواد: (رواته مجهولون)، وقال الخطابي: (ضعفوا إسناده)، وقال ابن عبد البر في التمهيد: (وهو حديث ضعيف مظلم الإسناد ولا يصححه أهل العلم بالحديث لأن رواته مجهولون).

والمجاهيل: بشر أبو عبد الله، وبشير بن مسلم.
وقال الألباني: (وفي إسناده اضطراب؛ ولذلك اتفق الأئمة على تضعيفه).

----------


## وطني الجميل

بارك الله فيك أعني هذا الإسناد"ما روي عن  قَتَادَةَ، عَن أَبِي أَيُّوبَ، عَن عَبدِ اللهِ بن عَمْرٍو"
مصنف ابن أبي شيبة -ط اشبيليا (235) (2/ 279)
1405- 1404- حَدَّثنا أَبُو دَاوُدَ الطَّيَالِسِيُّ  ، عَنْ هِشَامٍ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، قَالَ: مَاءُ الْبَحْرِ لاَ يُجْزِىءُ مِنْ وُضُوءٍ وَلا جَنَابَةٍ، إِنَّ تَحْتَ الْبَحْرِ نَارًا، ثُمَّ مَاءً، ثُمَّ نَارًا.
قال الشيخ الطريفي في الأحاديث المعلة - الطريفي (1/ 21): وهذا الحديث إسناده صحيح عن عبد الله بن عمرو.
الطهور للقاسم بن سلام (ط العلمية) (ص: 218)
235- حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ عَطَاءٍ ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي عَرُوبَةَ ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو ، قَالَ : مَاءُ الْبَحْرِ لاَ يُجْزِئُ مِنْ غُسْلِ الْجَنَابَةِ , وَلاَ مِنْ وُضُوءِ الصَّلاَةِ , لأَنَّهُ بَحْرٌ ثُمَّ نَارٌ , ثُمَّ بَحْرٌ ثُمَّ نَارٌ , حَتَّى عَدَّ سَبْعَةَ أَبْحُرٍ.
الأوسط في السنن والإجماع والاختلاف (ط الفلاح) (1/ 355)
وَرُوِّينَا عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ:إِنَّ تَحْتَ بَحْرِكُمْ هَذَا نَارًا، وَتَحْتَ النَّارِ بَحْرٌ، وَتَحْتَ الْبَحْرِ نَارٌ، وَتَحْتَ النَّارِ بَحْرٌ حَتَّى عَدَّ سَبْعَةَ أَبْحُرٍ وَسَبْعَةَ أَنْوُرٍ، لَا يَجْزِي مِنْهُ الْوُضُوءُ وَلَا الْغُسْلُ مِنَ الْجَنَابَةِ وَالتَّيَمُّمِ أَعْجَبُ إِلَيَّ......
163 - (164) حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى بْنُ هَارُونَ، ثَنَا هُدْبَةُ، عَنْ هَمَّامٍ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ، فَذَكَرَ نَحْوًا مِمَّا تَقَدَّمَ عَنْهُ.
أحكام القرآن للطحاوي (1/ 89)
57 - حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ خُزَيْمَةَ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا حَجَّاجُ، قَالَ: قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادٌ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، أَنَّهُ قَالَ: " سَبْعَةُ أَبْحُرٍ وَسَبْعَةُ أَنْهُرٍ(*لعله خطأ والصواب سبعة أنور أو أنيار) لَا يُجْزِينَ مِنْ جَنَابَةٍ وَلَا مِنْ طُهُورٍ "
السنن الكبير للبيهقي (طبعة دار هجر) (9/ 229)
8737- أَخبَرنا أَبُو عَبدِ اللهِ الْحَافِظُ، حَدَّثنا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ المَحْبُوبِيُّ، أَخبَرنا أَبُو المُوَجِّهِ، حَدَّثنا مَحْمُودُ بن غَيْلاَنَ، أَخبَرنا أَبُو دَاوُدَ، عَن شُعْبَةَ، وَهَمَّامٍ، عَن قَتَادَةَ، عَن أَبِي أَيُّوبَ، عَن عَبدِ اللهِ بن عَمْرٍو، أَنَّهُ قَالَ: مَاءُ الْبَحْرِ لاَ يُجْزِئُ مِنْ وُضُوءٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ جَنَابَةٍ إِنَّ تَحْتَ الْبَحْرِ نَارًا ثُمَّ مَاءً ثُمَّ نَارًا حَتَّى عَدَّ سَبْعَةَ أَبْحُرٍ وَسَبْعَةَ أَنْيَارٍ.
هَكَذَا رُوِيَ مَوْقُوفًا.
قال الذهبي في المهذب (4/1715): هذا الموقوف صحيح
وقال الشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط في تخريجه لأحاديث سنن أبي داود ت الأرنؤوط (4/ 146): وإسناده صحيح موقوفاً.
http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/55636/

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيك أعني هذا الأسناد
> مصنف ابن أبي شيبة -ط اشبيليا (235) (2/ 279)
> 1405- 1404- حَدَّثنا أَبُو دَاوُدَ الطَّيَالِسِيُّ  ، عَنْ هِشَامٍ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، قَالَ: مَاءُ الْبَحْرِ لاَ يُجْزِىءُ مِنْ وُضُوءٍ وَلا جَنَابَةٍ، إِنَّ تَحْتَ الْبَحْرِ نَارًا، ثُمَّ مَاءً، ثُمَّ نَارًا.
> الطهور للقاسم بن سلام (ط العلمية) (ص: 218)
> 235- حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ عَطَاءٍ ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي عَرُوبَةَ ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو ، قَالَ : مَاءُ الْبَحْرِ لاَ يُجْزِئُ مِنْ غُسْلِ الْجَنَابَةِ , وَلاَ مِنْ وُضُوءِ الصَّلاَةِ , لأَنَّهُ بَحْرٌ ثُمَّ نَارٌ , ثُمَّ بَحْرٌ ثُمَّ نَارٌ , حَتَّى عَدَّ سَبْعَةَ أَبْحُرٍ.
> السنن الكبير للبيهقي (طبعة دار هجر) (9/ 229)
> 8737- أَخبَرنا أَبُو عَبدِ اللهِ الْحَافِظُ، حَدَّثنا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ المَحْبُوبِيُّ، أَخبَرنا أَبُو المُوَجِّهِ، حَدَّثنا مَحْمُودُ بن غَيْلاَنَ، أَخبَرنا أَبُو دَاوُدَ، عَن شُعْبَةَ، وَهَمَّامٍ، عَن قَتَادَةَ، عَن أَبِي أَيُّوبَ، عَن عَبدِ اللهِ بن عَمْرٍو، أَنَّهُ قَالَ: مَاءُ الْبَحْرِ لاَ يُجْزِئُ مِنْ وُضُوءٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ جَنَابَةٍ إِنَّ تَحْتَ الْبَحْرِ نَارًا ثُمَّ مَاءً ثُمَّ نَارًا حَتَّى عَدَّ سَبْعَةَ أَبْحُرٍ وَسَبْعَةَ أَنْيَارٍ.
> هَكَذَا رُوِيَ مَوْقُوفًا.
> قال الذهبي في المهذب (4/1715): هذا الموقوف صحيح
> وقال الشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط في تخريجه لأحاديث سنن أبي داود ت الأرنؤوط (4/ 146): وإسناده صحيح موقوفاً


موقوف على عبد الله بن عمرو، ومعلوم أنه رضي الله عنه كان يأخذ من كتب أهل الكتاب؛ فحديثه لا يأخذ حكم الرفع.

----------


## فيصل الملوحي

السلام عليكم.  يمكن بعد إعادة دراسة حديث ان يقلب الباحث الصحيح ضعيفا.. و الضعيف صحيحا..لكن ليس هذا قاعدة عامة. أنها استثناء. و لا نركب هذا المركب الصعب  .. عافانا الله منه.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> السلام عليكم.  يمكن بعد إعادة دراسة حديث ان يقلب الباحث الصحيح ضعيفا.. و الضعيف صحيحا..لكن ليس هذا قاعدة عامة. أنها استثناء. و لا نركب هذا المركب الصعب  .. عافانا الله منه.


؟؟؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

قال العلامة الألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة ح1023:

1023 - " البحر هو جهنم " .

قال الألباني في " السلسلة الضعيفة و الموضوعة " ( 3/92 ) :

ضعيف .
أخرجه أحمد ( 4/223 ) و البخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " ( 1/1/71 و 4/2/414 ) و الحاكم ( 4/596 ) و البيهقي ( 4/334 ) و أبو نعيم في " أخبار أصبهان " ( 2/1) من طريق أبي عاصم قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن أمية قال : حدثني محمد بن حيي قال : حدثني صفوان بن يعلى عن أبيه مرفوعا به . و زادوا : " فقالوا ليعلى ؟ فقال : ألا ترون أن الله عز وجل يقول : *( نارا أحاط بهم سرادقها )* ، قال : لا والذي نفس يعلى بيده لا أدخلها ( و في رواية : لا أدخله) أبد حتى أعرض على الله عز وجل ، و لا يصيبني منها ( و في الأخرى : منه ) قطرة حتى ألقى الله عز وجل " . و قال الحاكم :" صحيح الإسناد ، و معناه أن البحر صعب كأنه جهنم " . و وافقه الذهبي .
و ليس كذلك ، فإن محمد بن حيي هذا أورده البخاري و ابن أبي حاتم ( 3/2/239 ) برواية ابن أمية هذا فقط عنه ، و لم يذكرا فيه جرحا و لا تعديلا ، فهو مجهول العين ، و نقل المناوي عن الذهبي أنه قال في " المهذب " : " لا أعرفه " .
قلت : فكان حقه أن يورده في " الميزان " و لم يفعل ، و لم يستدركه عليه ابن حجر في " اللسان " ، و إنما أورده في " التعجيل " كما أورده ابن أبي حاتم و قال : " و ذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) " .
قلت : و ابن حبان متساهل في التوثيق كما هو معروف . (إنتهى كلام الألباني)

----------

